# Taliban Shares Stats in English for April 2009



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
101530EDT May 09/101930UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"statistics of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan operations against the enemy for the month of April, 2009 (Rabiolsani 1430 hajari)“ –  link to .jpg of chart at non-terrorist site - .pdf of chart as posted to theunjustmedia.com attached to this post

For April 2009 across Afghanistan, the Taliban alleges:

5 villages and 2 Taliban vehicles destroyed
12 Taliban dead
58 Taliban wounded
533 foreign troops killed
952 Afghan troops killed
73 foreign troops wounded
170 Afghan troops wounded
3 foreign helicopters destroyed
53 civilian casualties
10 “martyrdom operations”
339 "operations"***

*** - not clear whether this includes martyrdom operations or not

Breakdown by province available on document


----------



## timstec (10 May 2009)

Is it just me... or they seem just a LITTLE too optimistic!?


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2009)

It's not just you...


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 May 2009)

Maybe it's the "goals" list, rather than the "achievements" list.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the "goals" list, rather than the "achievements" list.



Or someone bucking for a better assessment for the month?


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 May 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or someone bucking for a better assessment for the month?



But of course:

_"Write down your list of accomplishments for this reporting period."
"Here they are."
"I do not remember seeing these reported in the media."
"Of course not, the infidel are misleading their people on their miserable performance in their war of oppression. May Allah strike me down if these are not the truth._


----------



## VIChris (17 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> But of course:
> 
> _"Write down your list of accomplishments for this reporting period."
> "Here they are."
> ...



Well said, Michael. This, I'm guessing, is exactly the kind of tool they use when recruiting new Taliban members. "Look at how well we're doing, you can be a part of this." I always figured this is how things worked, but hadn't seen any evidence of it. Assuming this evidence is genuine.


----------



## Larkvall (17 May 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Well said, Michael. This, I'm guessing, is exactly the kind of tool they use when recruiting new Taliban members. "Look at how well we're doing, you can be a part of this." I always figured this is how things worked, but hadn't seen any evidence of it. Assuming this evidence is genuine.



I heard that the Taliban get a reward if they shoot down a helicopter. Is this true? Maybe there are other rewards as well so the pad their accomplishments.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (17 May 2009)

The sad thing is that most of their people will believe this.


----------

